# Rigging a whale line



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Can any Faroe or Norwegian members enlighten me on how the line from the harpoon ran to the winch on the smaller wooden whalers that worked around the north o Scotland in the 50's, on some of the photos I've got it looked like it leads through a roller set in the stem then down to a lead roller on the deck, then up to some sort of tackle rigged up the mast then down and on to a special type whale winch.I'm attemting to build a model at the moment and would like to get it as near right as I can, I used to work in an engineering firm back in 1955, that were agents for the whalers ,used to get the job of straightning out the twisted harpoons.


bill


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

*Whale line*

Will check if I have your E-mail add and will send an attach. with sketch
Jim


----------

